# Plastruct Items-LOTS of G scale stuff!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered some gears from Plastrut and some plastic molding to get up to the $20 minimum. I also got a catalog, which you can view online, but I like paper! Anyway, they have LOTS of G scale stuff listed(well 1/24). Ladders, furniture, people, motors/gears/gearboxes, lights, a truss bridge. This is just from a quick scan.
www.plastruct.com AND the usual disclaimers!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.plastruct.com


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

I was very disappointed with a Plastruct so called 1/24 chair: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/bob7094/Dcp_8797.jpg 

The guy on the left is a Bachmann figure, while the guy on the right is from Playmobil. 

For $5.99 you get 19 cents worth of plastic that is 1/24 scale for a nursery school classroom. 

-- Bob Mills


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
I was just going by what I saw in the catalog. Is the Bachman guy 1:20 though? If so, maybe the chair is not that far off. Some chairs I measured here in the house vary from 15-18" to the top of the seat. That would be about 3/4" in 1/24 scale. Are the chairs smaller than that?


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the Bachmann guy is a monster, but the Playmobil guy on the right is more or less 1/24. The chair measures .714 in from floor to seat, which, I will concede is properly sized for third graders, not just nursery school kids. However, it still is nineteen cents worth of plastic for $5.99. I think I've had better Cracker Jack prizes. It's likely that some of their products are fair value, but this chair (I bought two) has had me pissed off for years. 

-- Bob Mills


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Gentlemen, 

A little history is in order. Plastruct is/was a spin off company of a company that produced plastic material for professional engineers to generate models that were used as patterns for drawings of power plants (nuke and fossil), paper mills, chemical plants, etc. I was dealing with the parent company in the '70's building these industrial models (crude by today's standards). Plastruct was started to fill a niche market. In the '80's as computers took over the engineering, Plastruct took more of a lead in the industry. It is my belief that Plastruct is now the larger entity. For what it is worth, the parent company Engineering Model Associates is still around. I have an old catalog that according to the people at Plastruct is still usable. I used to be able to purchase 24" x 36" sheets of ABS plastic from them at reasonable prices. 

From the 'For what it is worth' department. 

Bob


----------

